# Gtk-window-decorator non decora [Risolto]

## misterwine

Ciao a tutti

[OT]

Dopo un pò di tempo di inattività col pc di casa (problema hw... maledetti maxtor!) ho reinstallato da zero gentoo e ho deciso, dopo esser passato per kde, gnome e fluxbox, di provare compiz su gnome.

[/OT]

Per utilizzare aiglx + compiz ho seguito questa giuda:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

e ho notato che, da come ho capito io, era possibile utilizzare aiglx senza bisogno di ricompilare xorg con quella flag attiva, utilizzando i driver nvidia mascherati. Bene, dunque ho seguito questo howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

A questo punto ho riavviato X e ho seguito qusta guida per installare compiz:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz

ho scelto di usare compiz presente nel portage. Dopo averlo emerso ho provato a creare uno script come scritto in quest' ultimo howto, ma niente... mi è giunto il presupposto che fosse un pò vecchia la guida, e cercando nel forum ho notato che ci sono degli script appositi per compiz (che killano metacity ecc.). Quello che fa al caso mio dovrebbe essere

```
compiz-nvidia
```

dato che utilizzo una scheda nvidia... bene, in questo modo mi parte compiz con l' effetto cubo 3d ecc., però non ho la decorazione attorno alle finestre... inoltre se cerco di riavviare metacity mi dice che c'è gia un wm attivo sullo schermo.

Che forse bisogna settare qualcos'altro? Non ho trovato nulla in rete che potesse aiutarmi fin' ora. grazie

----------

## Onip

ho lo stesso problema, mi accodo speranzoso...

----------

## Ic3M4n

a me funziona correttamente. anzi... spacca veramente di brutto. l'unica cosa che posso dirti è che gtk_window_decorator e compiz in portage funzionano solo con metacity-2.16 altrimenti non mostra gli effetti grafici. stai utilizzando il 14?

----------

## mambro

Ho lo stesso problema sul portatile (ppc) mentre su un altro pc (amd64) funziona bene. non so da cosa possa dipendere. Ho gnome 2.14 su entrambi quindi non penso dipenda da quello

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quel che ho letto compiz in portage necessita di metacity 2.16 per andare. di fronte alla tua esperienza diretta non so cosa pensare a parte chi ha scritto queste info nel wiki si sia sbagliato.

----------

## riverdragon

Per esperienza personale vale la pena aggiungere la USE aiglx e lanciare compiz-aiglx, qui funziona benissimo.

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

io ho il tuo stesso problema sia con compiz che con beryl e ho pure compilato xorg con USE aiglx e ho metacity 2.16.3, ma 'un c'è verso, niente decorazione; anche a me tra l'altro aiglx sembra ok con quasi tutti gli effetti. Io però ho una vecchia ati radeon 7000, magari alla fine te ci riesci a farlo andare (te lo auguro  :Wink:  ) La cosa brutta è che con l'ultima mandriva live compiz mi funziona, forse nel mio caso è questione di driver, ma vabbè...

Confesso che ho provato un po' di sollievo nel leggere che anche altri hanno sto problema perché mi pareva d'esse l'unico, scusate   :Embarassed: 

Bye

----------

## misterwine

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Per esperienza personale vale la pena aggiungere la USE aiglx e lanciare compiz-aiglx, qui funziona benissimo.

 

Ricompilo xorg-server con la USE aiglx... fatto;

Ma che driver devo utilizzare? gli nvidia-drivers??

Sono tornato alla versione stabile (quella che supportava gli effetti gl per il desktop era masked), però adesso non mi parte neppure X... controllerò meglio domani. Ora son con driver nv...

----------

## CarloJekko

provate ad usare cgwd come window decorator... io prima di beryl usavo quello e non gnome-window-decorator

----------

## misterwine

Sistemato il problema con i driver beta della nvidia... come? Non ne ho idea, dopo un pò che utilizzavo X con i driver open l' ho riavviato con il file do configurazione per i driver beta nvidia con supporto ad aiglx ed è andato...

Per vedere gli effetti questa volta ho provato beryl e non compiz... beh, direi valido, anche perckè non dipende da gconf (per utenti non gnome).

Problema? nessuno? ceto che no! Ancora non vedo nessuna decorazione delle finestre... se qualcuno è nella mia stessa situazione oppure ha risolto questo problemino si faccia avanti!

Nel frattempo cercherò pure io una soluzione   :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Problema? nessuno? ceto che no! Ancora non vedo nessuna decorazione delle finestre... se qualcuno è nella mia stessa situazione oppure ha risolto questo problemino si faccia avanti!
> 
> Nel frattempo cercherò pure io una soluzione  

 

Credo che c'entri la configurazione di xorg.conf, guarda qui, la prima delle due opzioni ha a che fare con la decorazione delle finestre se non sbaglio.

----------

## misterwine

Porca troia... ma quanto rinco sono!!

Nel modificare xorg.conf come scritto in questa guida mi sono dimenticato una s alla fine dell' opzione nella riga

```
Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
```

Dopo vari tentativi mi son tiguardato lettera per lettera le opzioni che avevo aggiunto e mi sono accorto di questo... che dire... queste cose andrebbero fatte subito, però la voglia di far funzionare questi fantastici effetti era troppa!

Ora sto utilizzando Beryl, in quanto all' inizio ero convinto che fosse un problema di compiz.

[OT]

Voi che ne pensate, meglio compiz e beryl? A quanto pare beryl è indipendete da gnome a differenza di compiz... inoltre a la sua bella interfaccina per configurarlo e non utilizza gconf come compiz... tra i due non so quale funziona meglio, in quanto per ora ho usato (per 3 minuti) solo beryl.

[/OT]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Voi che ne pensate, meglio compiz e beryl? A quanto pare beryl è indipendete da gnome a differenza di compiz... inoltre a la sua bella interfaccina per configurarlo e non utilizza gconf come compiz... tra i due non so quale funziona meglio, in quanto per ora ho usato (per 3 minuti) solo beryl.

 

non sei attento. se ne è già parlato  :Wink: 

riassunto (del thread "Aiuto AIGLX"):

beryl è carino ma è nato come progetto indipendente (non solo da GNOME, ma da tutto) per cui non è supportato ufficialmente da freedesktop, e quindi non è detto che come progetto sia destinato a sopravvivere; inoltre non si ha nessuna garanzia circa la sua compatibilità con le prossime versioni dei server grafici.

personalmente spero che possa essere un esempio e la fonte di qualche spunto per i programmatori di compiz

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> non sei attento. se ne è già parlato

 

No tranqui, avevo già seguito quel topic...  :Wink: 

E non so perchè, ma immaginavo mi avresti risposto te, visto che ne sai sempre una più del diavolo   :Laughing:  Magari più tardi provo compiz (lo riemergo e vediamo, questo giro dovrebbe andare!)

Thanks...

----------

## misterwine

Provato, e funziona pure compiz... adesso non so voi, però io ho risolto.

Mi sa che resterò con compiz (lo vedo più fluido di beryl).

Inoltre avviso che per far partire compiz all' avvio (dopo il login con gdm), a me non ha funzionato seguendo il wiki... ho aggiunto lo script

```
compiz-nvidia
```

all' avvio di gnome (in preferenze->sessioni).

----------

## riverdragon

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Inoltre avviso che per far partire compiz all' avvio (dopo il login con gdm), a me non ha funzionato seguendo il wiki... ho aggiunto lo script
> 
> ```
> compiz-nvidia
> ```
> ...

 Altrettanto (ma io uso compiz-aiglx).

----------

## Onip

Il mio problema NON è risolto, ma si è evoluto. dopo l'aggiornamento oggi alla 0.3.2 ancora le decorazioni non vanno, ma almeno ho una specie di messaggio di errore   :Wink: 

```

onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ compiz-nvidia 

compiz: decoration: property ignored because version is 0 and decoration plugin version is 20061011

```

Con la riga ripetuta parecchie volte.

Il caso strano è che provando con un altro utente (root) con cui non avevo mai avviato compiz il problema non si pone e tutto funziona a meraviglia. Quindi propendo al fatto che l'errore sia nella configurazione del mio utente, ma non so proprio dove guardare.

Help?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> compiz: decoration: property ignored because version is 0 and decoration plugin version is 20061011

 

che simpatico il tuo sistema!

dunque... compiz e balle varie sono degli aggeggi modulari; se solo ti dicesse di quale plugin si tratta l'unica cosa sensata che mi verrebbe voglia di fare sarebbe disattivare quello specifico plugin.

non penso che decoration sia il nome del plugin; più che altro spero non lo sia, perché se disattivi quello perdi tutte le cose figose di compiz.

domani prendo il sistemino dove ho provato compiz e faccio due esperimenti

----------

## Onip

e invece sono prorpio le decorazioni delle finestre che non vanno. Tutto il resto (cubo wobble etc etc ) funziona. Un po' scomodo da usare senza bottoni alle finestre...

Ho anche provato ad eliminare 

```

~/.gconf/apps/compiz

~/.gconf/apps/gwd

```

ma non è servito a niente. Il bello è che anche google mi da zero risultati in merito

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> e invece sono prorpio le decorazioni delle finestre che non vanno. Tutto il resto (cubo wobble etc etc ) funziona. Un po' scomodo da usare senza bottoni alle finestre...

 

mi sa tanto che hanno cambiato qualcosa.

ho aggiornato anche io alla 0.3.2 nel tentativo di riprodurre quell'errore, ed ecco che non funziona più niente...  :Sad: 

ho il sospetto che sia l'interfacciamento verso i meccanismi di opengl (mesa, in particolare) farò qualche prova e se concludo qualcosa di utile ti faccio sapere

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho aggiornato alla versione 3.2 e funziona tutto correttamente. ho due sistemi praticamente identici, solo che su uno ho una radeon 9600 con i driver open, mentre sull'altro una intel 945GM. in entrambi i casi ripeto ho avuto difficoltà a far partire compiz fino a quando non l'ho ricompilato (compiz) contro metacity 2.16

----------

## misterwine

Beh, non vorrei dire una cavolata, però da me il problema era che non avevo configurato bene xorg.conf. L' opzione

```
Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true"
```

nella sezione screen se non mi sbaglio serve appunto a questo.

Io utilizzo i driver proprietari nvidia versione 1.0.9626

Se si utilizza aiglx compilando xorg-server con questa use il file di configurazione è diverso dal mio, e sinceramente non ho mai provato in quanto son partito subito con l'idea di usare i driver beta dell nvidia che integrano all' interno un' implementazione di aiglx.

----------

## Onip

Quella è già a posto   :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## Onip

Confermo che è un problema del mio utente: ne ho creato uno di prova e anche lì funziona tutto. Non so proprio che pesci pigliare...

EDIT: Trovato il pesce   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . L'origine del problema è beryl-manager. Quittato quello compiz funziona a meraviglia. Adesso non mi resta che scegliere tra i due:

Compiz dalla sua ha che sembra essere meno esoso*, anche se mi posiziona le finestre spesso sotto i pannelli e non mi riesce di abilitare lo scale plugin per tutti i desktop, non solo per quello corrente.

Beryl funziona meravigliosamente, ha la sua applett per attivarlo\disattivarlo, ma è un po' più pesante*, circa il doppio di compiz liscio.

* I confronti li ho fatti guardando la caratteristica che hai tempi di XGL mi uccdeva il pc: ho mandato un filmato con totem e ho osservato l'output di top.

Compiz ~15% cpu load

Beryl ~33% cpu load

Metacity liscio ~8% cpu load

Chi vivrà vedrà...

Byez e Grazie degli aiuti

----------

